# Cits ... >  No mikrokontroliera -> HEX fails

## GTC

Sveiciens visiem!

Mikrokontrolieru programmēšanā esmu diezgan liels diletants. Nekad nav nācies ar šo lietu nodarboties. Zinu ka viss process notiek ar atbilstoša programmatora palīdzību, caur kuru mikrokontolierī iededzina .hex failu. Tik daudz ir skaidrs, bet mani interesē, vai ir iespējams atgriezenisks process - no mikrokontroliera ''nolasīt'', vai kādā citā veidā iegūt tā ''saturu'', .hex failu. Vai tas ir iespējams, un kādā veidā tas ir izdarāms?
Ceru uz zinātāju atsaucību.  ::

----------


## marizo

ja nav ieslēgta koda aizsardzība, tad pavisam viegli - ar to pašu programmatoru.  ::  (par PIC runājot)

----------


## GTC

Skaidrs, bet ja ir ieslēgta koda atslēga, vai var to kaut kā apiet?

----------


## marizo

lasīju kaut kur par PIC laušanu. nu nekas prātīgs un 100% drošs tur nebija. Baidos, ka nebūs tik viegli.

----------


## sharps

Lasiits ka pavisam droshi aizsargaatos chipus varot "nolasiit" tikai freezeejot slaani pa slaanim kristaalam nost un peetiit zem elektronu mikroskopa. Varbut tikai basnjas, bet dazhaadi logjikas liimenji zem taa izskatoties dazhaadi.

----------


## M_J

Krievu "Telesys" un "Atmel" forumos pa laikam reklamējās kāda leišu firma, šķiet saucās "Drapalis", bet varbūt tas bija lietotāja vārds forumā. Šamējie piedāvājās nolasīt aizsargātus PICus, Atmeļus un sazin vēl ko. Savu darbības veidu viņi dēvēja par "inverso programmēšanu" vai kaut kā tamlīdzīgi. Pārējie foruma dalībnieki uzskatīja par vajadzīgu aizrādīt, ka zagt nav labi un tādā garā, lamāja par "uzmetējiem no lietuvas", bet neviens uzmestais, cik atceros, nepieteicās. Tiesa, nepieteicās arī neviens, kam šamējie būtu kā izlīdzējuši. Sen gan neesmu šajos forumos ieklīdis, varbūt ir kas jauns šajā jomā.

----------


## dmd

varbūt reversā inžinierija? tas notiek tā, ka skatās, ko tas čips dara un izveido programmu no jauna. 
kas attiecas uz likumdošanu, reversā inžinierija ir nedaudz neskaidrs lauciņš.

----------


## M_J

Taisnība! Laikam jau bija reversā inženierija. Bet no teksta kļuva pilnīgi skaidrs, ka notiek čipa uzlaušana.

----------


## ALB_RF

Otkritj chip mozno! Stoit ot 5000 do 15 000 euro. Pomoemu proshe samomu novuju progu sdelatj!

----------


## GTC

> Otkritj chip mozno! Stoit ot 5000 do 15 000 euro. Pomoemu proshe samomu novuju progu sdelatj!


 He, ja tas būtu vajadzīgs profesionālās rūpnieciskās špionāžas dēļ, tad jau varbūt atmaksājas tādu naudiņu maksāt! Konkrēti manā gadījumā, kādam manam paziņam ir nogrāvusies pavecāka ražojuma MIDI klaviatūra, kurai nekādi internetā nevaru atrast .hex failiņu. Radās doma, ka varētu no tādas pašas MIDI klavieres izvilkt mikreni, un nolasīt .hex info. ... bet ja nu tur ir tā koda atslēga, un maksā tā padarīšana tādu naudu, vai tur jāslīpē nost mikronus un zem mikroskopa jāpēta, tad jau par to naudiņu var veselu studiju uzbūvēt, un ar dažādiem lietderīgiem aparātiem apkrauties!   ::  
Bet lai nu kā, jūtu ka esmu interesantu tēmu uzsācis. Turpiniet postot par tēmu, iespējams, vēl daudz ko jaunu uzzināsim.  ::

----------


## dmd

nu, tu jau vienmēr vari pamēģināt nolasīt to mikreni. esmu nolasījis rūpnieciski lodētos atmeļus uz videonovērošanas kartēm. pa brīnumu nebija aizsargāti.

----------


## Vikings

Nu ja pavecāka ražojuma tad varētu būt, ka iekšā stāv pavecāka ražojuma procis ar ārējo UVPROMu. Domāju, ka to nolasīt un ierakstīt citā nebūstu pilnīgi nekādu problēmu.

----------


## GTC

> Nu ja pavecāka ražojuma tad varētu būt, ka iekšā stāv pavecāka ražojuma procis ar ārējo UVPROMu. Domāju, ka to nolasīt un ierakstīt citā nebūstu pilnīgi nekādu problēmu.


 Ja nemaldos, ražota 2000 gadā. Pats pagaidām nēesmu redzējis, kas tas par kontrolieri.
 Kā tad notiek .hex nolasīšana no kontroliera? Liek iekšā to programatorā, un ar softa palīdzību  iedzen kompī un saglabā? Ja tā, tad daudzmaz skaidrs.
 UVPROM (Ultraviolet Programmable Read Only Memory),  ... kā tad no šāda kontroliera nolasa info? Ir vajadzīgs speciāls programators?






> nu, tu jau vienmēr vari pamēģināt nolasīt to mikreni.


 Ja būs iespēja, notrikti pamēģināšu, tik jāsagādā attiecīgo programatoru.






> ... esmu nolasījis rūpnieciski lodētos atmeļus uz videonovērošanas kartēm. pa brīnumu nebija aizsargāti.


 Tad jau sanāk ka procis ir jālodē ārā no plates, un pēc tam jālodē atpakaļ.

----------


## Vikings

UVPROM ir neprecīzi teikts, tā ir UV dzēšama atmiņa, kuru nolasa un programmē elektriski. Nu tāda mikrene ar lodziņu augšā. Agrāk bija ļoti izplatīta 27C sērija.

Daudz ir tādi proči, kurus var nolasīt un ieprogrammēt neizlodējot no plates.

----------


## Epis

GTC ieliec tā čipa bildi moš kāds atpazīs to čipu un tad lieta būs skaidra.

----------

